# Pro style range reviews needed



## headmanbrewing (Apr 29, 2001)

My wife and I are building a new house and are looking for some recommendations on ranges (30"). I have seen the Consumer Reports review on ranges, but I don't really like CR's reports on specialty items like these ranges. Does anyone know of a report written by specific food magazines (Bon Appetit, Saveur, Gourmet, etc.) that compares higher end pieces? TIA.
Scott


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We've had some discussions on this topic not long ago. Check out the archives or use the search function to find this thread. It was a good discussion!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Headmanbrewing:

Here is a good place for you to look for personal experiences, opinions, reviews on ranges: click here


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for posting that link, cchiu! I don't know how to do that trick.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Cchiu,

Would you share with us how you do that trick?

It's  and I also was wondering how to do that!


----------

